

Survey: Nearly 30% of Michigan teachers report pressure to cheat - cwan
http://www.freep.com/article/20110727/NEWS06/107270396/Survey-Nearly-30-Michigan-teachers-report-pressure-cheat

======
glimcat
Grades are a flawed concept anyway, a bad solution rooted in the factory
mentality which underlies much of our education system. Things like this are
just symptoms.

